# What is the sex of my silkie?



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

We call him/her Sally in hopes that she is a pullet! What do you think? She's roughly 10 weeks old.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Silkies are one of those breeds where you can only guess until you hear a crow or see an egg. If I had to guess I would say roo.


----------



## jane_ames (May 17, 2013)

That is a male.


----------



## jane_ames (May 17, 2013)

At least that's what it looks like from the pictures.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Man, I was starting to think so too. That's why I asked. Bummer! That makes four out of my seven chickens!


----------

